# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Fishcity - FC620 HT or FC610 HT

## Beaker

Does anyone have one of these? 
Or have any experience with them?

----------


## TheJanitar

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....y-boats-34729/

Heres a thread where you may get some good info on them  :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....y-boats-34729/
> 
> Heres a thread where you may get some good info on them


Lol, I thought I had already asked, bit couldn't find it. 
Thanks for that.

As a side, just spent a couple of hours at fishcity, spec'ing one up, so should have a price this week.

Bloody good guys to. Not just trying to sell you everything or the gold plated stuff when something a bit cheaper is equal.

----------

